# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Associate Registrar - Portland Art Museum

## JasonO

https://pamcareers.hyrell.com/VirtualStepPositionDetails.aspx?TemplateId=105651


*Associate Registrar* Portland, OR
Portland Art Museum
The Portland Art Museum invites applications for the position of Associate Registrar within our Collections & Exhibitions department. This position works under the direction of the Director of Collections & Exhibitions to assist in the care of the Museums collections, loans, and associated information, with an emphasis on Prints, Drawings, and Photographs. Please do not delay in applying. PAM is looking to fill this position soon.

----------

